# Walther ppk/s Interarms question



## procraft05 (Oct 30, 2011)

I am a new member and was curious if anyone could help me with a Walther ppk/s Interarms in .380 I just puchased. The guy I bought if from said that the serial number indicated it was produced around 1985. The difference in this one and the ones that I have seen on the internet is that the slide is stainless and the frame is blued. I would rate the gun at 99%. Would anyone know anything about this?

Thanks, Procraft


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

if its a 1985 gun i doubt its originally sold like that. two tone guns were not that common back then

since stainless was not that common in 1985. most likely an electroless nickel slide has been mated to a blued frame IF both are 1985 vintage.... 

if it truly is stainless, then the slide is most likely much newer than 1985


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

I purchased my Interarms PPK/S in the beginning of 1984, but by the serial # it looks to be made in 1983. It is an all stainless steel gun. 
I have never seen one like yours made in that time.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome procraft05,From Jax's Florida. ( Your S/N start with (A).


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine is all stainless and I have not seen one as you described...JJ


----------

